# Braumeister Fail



## doon (29/11/11)

Well up until 20 minutes ago I was as happy as a dog with two dicks
Just purchased a 20l braumeister from g&g was filling up to do a short boil as instructed by the guys there but noticed water leaking from tap. Thought it was just because I needed some plumbing tape on thread so did this but still noticed water. Got right up close and noticed where the tap housing is welded to body that there is a tiny hole in weld and water is leaking from this. 
Am pretty pissed off right now. Will be taking this back as soon as they open tomorrow. 
Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## sama (29/11/11)

bloody german engineering.


----------



## beerbog (29/11/11)

You deserved to be pissed off. All that coin and quality control should be perfect. :beerbang:


----------



## Tony (29/11/11)

FFS they dont water test them????????????

will def build my own now.

Complain hard mate!

Thats crap for a $2500 unit.


----------



## Cocko (29/11/11)

Firstly, that sucks big time mate... sorry to hear.

But please keep us posted on how they handle the warranty please mate...

If you walk out of there tomorrow, having to wait for repair, after the initial water only fill only... Well, that is extremely poor customer service....

But will await for G&G and Speidels handling to cast judgement.

bad times...


----------



## yardy (29/11/11)

doon said:


> Well up until 20 minutes ago I was as happy as a dog with two dicks
> Just purchased a 20l braumeister from g&g was filling up to do a short boil as instructed by the guys there but noticed water leaking from tap. Thought it was just because I needed some plumbing tape on thread so did this but still noticed water. Got right up close and noticed where the tap housing is welded to body that there is a tiny hole in weld and water is leaking from this.
> Am pretty pissed off right now. Will be taking this back as soon as they open tomorrow.
> Anyone else had this issue?



that sucks arse, any chance of a pic of the failed weld ?

Yard


----------



## Florian (29/11/11)

If it's the way you describe then Speidel will exchange without questions. As Speidel is a fair bit away though you depend on G&G. 
If they understand customer service *and* have another unit standing around then they should give you that straight away. Otherwise you might have to wait until a new unit arrives. 

Interested to hear which route they decide to go down.


----------



## doon (29/11/11)

If they dont either exchange it or give my money back I will be bending the closest person over and jamming it straight up their arse. 

I will try and get a pic not sure if it will show up. I only worked out what it was as I sat there with my face right up to it and could see it forming a small dot then dripping down. Not a huge amount but for money i spent its complete bullshit.


----------



## Logman (29/11/11)

doon said:


> If they dont either exchange it or give my money back I will be bending the closest person over and jamming it straight up their arse.


Gold :icon_cheers: :super: :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/11)

I'm sure they will do the right thing by you. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD (29/11/11)

They have 19L pots at Big W if you want to move to all grain for $25*30*.


----------



## drtomc (29/11/11)

FWIW, my experience is that G&G have excellent customer service. I bought a heat belt there that made a good attempt at trying to burn the house down the first time I used it. I couldn't find the receipt, but they offered a refund, replacement or updrade/store-credit. They were really apologetic. Over a $40 heat belt. I suspect over the Braumeister, they'll be even more so. 

2c,
T.


----------



## manticle (29/11/11)

My experience is likewise (as in GG customer service when fixing up errors - I don't have a BM)

I'd be very interested to hear the results either way.


----------



## pk.sax (29/11/11)

They might just have a new spare tap!? If thats somethign that can be replaced.. i.e....


----------



## McFeast (29/11/11)

that really blows. looking forward to a positive outcome for you dude. what the **** is with their QC methods though? could this have happened in transit? who knows.


----------



## doon (29/11/11)

It's not the tap it's where the thread for the tap is welded to the body. There is a visible crack in the weld and all I have done is screw the tap in and tighten nut. There is no way I could of cracked the weld


----------



## doon (29/11/11)

There is a video of it hopefully it's clear enough. I just filled it again to make sure I wasn't crazy. It's definitely leaking from a crack in the weld


----------



## Gout (29/11/11)

The benefit of buying from a local home brew shop. I am sure G&G will look after you


----------



## doon (29/11/11)

Better version forgot to select high def


----------



## psytramp (29/11/11)

let us all know how you go...

good luck!!


----------



## StraussyStrauss (29/11/11)

I was in g&g today and they said that because of the sale, pretty much all the 20L Braumeisters on back order are accounted for...

maybe you'll walk out with a 50L! B) 

The guys there are great, I reckon it's something that they can fix- or get fixed.

Feels like shit, after all the planning, all the waiting, and the saving, convincing.....


----------



## doon (29/11/11)

Yep 30th birthday present off the missus. So pretty angry


----------



## Wimmig (29/11/11)

I think this is a bit over-the-top. Sure, there are problems and without question they are not what you intended. Though, i would imagine G&G will fix it up. Trial by fire is a bit much at this stage, defects can occur on any device. 

Even if it was not water tested etc (which we have no understanding of), considering it comes from the other side of the globe, few faults have been reported. It could have suffered any number of [annoying] problems. I am sure they will fix the fault, most retailers are much more interested in happy customers than the pure $. For those that are not, consumer law is.


----------



## doon (29/11/11)

And I guess the thing is I paid 2250. I dont want to get it fixed. I want it to work when I buy it.


----------



## Wimmig (29/11/11)

doon said:


> And I guess the thing is I paid 2250. I dont want to get it fixed. I want it to work when I buy it.



You don't need to have it fixed. You paid for a brand new device, and under Australian law if that is within 12 months of date of purchase you can exchange, or refund it. Though, with such a clear product fault i am sure they will be happy to help you without question. Further more than that.. i am thinking of the same item from them as a present for myself. Everything else from them has been great.


----------



## Brad Churchill (29/11/11)

How annoying.
However my experience with G&G would lead me to believe if they have another in stock they will swap it straight away.
German made stuff is generally really good and I am sure they would check it for water leaks at a minimum. 
I guess you are just unlucky to get one that somehow got handled badly between here and there.

Cheers


----------



## doon (29/11/11)

Yeah I am sure they will be ok about it. Am guessing I will have to wait if all the other units are spoken for which is a shame as I wanted to brew Thursday.


----------



## proudscum (29/11/11)

shit happens.then it gets sorted.some waited 6 months for a unit to arrive from Germany now thats what i call annoying


----------



## Barley Belly (29/11/11)

proudscum said:


> shit happens


----------



## Florian (29/11/11)

proudscum said:


> shit happens.then it gets sorted.some waited 6 months for a unit to arrive from Germany now thats what i call annoying



Holy shit, 6 month? Wonder who that was?  

I think it was actually closer to three month from memory, but it's all forgotten now. And I don't blame Speidel for it, they've always been excellent, even offered a price reduction for a small dent before the unit was shipped out.


----------



## doon (30/11/11)

I left a message on g&g phone last night. Got a call this morning to take it in. Swapped over for another that was in stock. I am happy. 

They did say that they would have to get someone to weld it up so maybe there will be a discounted refurbished 20l in stock?


----------



## Florian (30/11/11)

Nice work, glad it all turned out well.
Enjoy your first brewday tomorrow then.


----------



## MarkBastard (30/11/11)

This would have been called dead on arrival for warranty purposes surely so you would have always been entitled to a swap or refund I reckon.

Glad to hear it worked out.


----------



## argon (30/11/11)

doon said:


> I left a message on g&g phone last night. Got a call this morning to take it in. Swapped over for another that was in stock. I am happy.
> 
> They did say that they would have to get someone to weld it up so maybe there will be a discounted refurbished 20l in stock?


Excellent news.. testament to the commitment to service from the sponsors
:icon_cheers:


----------



## doon (30/11/11)

Yeah wasn't angry at them just to go from the endorphin inducing rush of handing over 2000 plus to seeing its broken made baby jesus cry.


----------



## hsb (30/11/11)

Good job G&G had the good sense to tell you to do a short boil before breaking it in. And that they immediately fixed the issue for you.

I can understand disappointment and shock when your precious doesn't immediately work but _Change down, man. Find your neutral space. You got a rush. It'll pass. Be seated._
It's a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## kieran (30/11/11)

i reckon G&G might do their own QC on them from now on as soon as they arrive from .DE ... (?)


----------



## MetalRooster (30/11/11)

I just hope they didn't send you off with mine :unsure: 

I ordered one on Monday...


----------



## doon (30/11/11)

shit hope not mate! there were still 3 others in the store. One they had put together on display others outback.

I guess whoever welded it that day might of been on the piss the night before!


----------



## Malted (30/11/11)

doon said:


> I left a message on g&g phone last night. Got a call this morning to take it in. Swapped over for another that was in stock. I am happy.
> 
> They did say that they would have to get someone to weld it up so maybe there will be a discounted refurbished 20l in stock?




Perhaps credit where credit is due? You left a message with them out of hours and they replied immediately the following morning with a solution. Given that it was a manufacturer's fault it sounds like good customer service to me. :beerbang:


----------



## Rowy (30/11/11)

Malted said:


> Perhaps credit where credit is due? You left a message with them out of hours and they replied immediately the following morning with a solution. Given that it was a manufacturer's fault it sounds like good customer service to me. :beerbang:




+1 on that shows why its good to back the sites sponsors. (The usual no affiliation blah blah blah)


----------



## doon (30/11/11)

Yep they handled it great. It's why I will be heading in there tomorrow to give them more money to get brew ingredients


----------



## MetalRooster (30/11/11)

doon said:


> shit hope not mate! there were still 3 others in the store. One they had put together on display others outback.



Phew... Just had confirmation of delivery tomorrow... B)


----------



## reVoxAHB (30/11/11)

Malted said:


> Perhaps credit where credit is due? You left a message with them out of hours and they replied immediately the following morning with a solution. Given that it was a manufacturer's fault it sounds like good customer service to me. :beerbang:


Yep. Well said.

I'm consistently impressed with the level of service received from G&G. This week I requested an item that's not even commercially available and they made it work. And not only that, I had an email response within 30 minutes of my request with a no worries and we'll have it ready for ya at the shop and at a totally reasonable price.

Top shop. Top staff. Full stop.

reVox


----------



## Cocko (30/11/11)

Woo Hoo! Hooray to G&G for upholding good old customer service!

Hooray I say!

Now get brewing doon!


reVox, An email reply in 30 minutes - WOW! Its seems BeerBelly works on a 30 turn around too.... 30 days. :angry: 

Cheers


----------



## Silo Ted (30/11/11)

doon said:


> Yeah wasn't angry at them



Dude, you totally over-reacted without knowing the outcome of the retailer. Face it, shit happens from time to time with equipment, and you are probably part of the 1% of people to get a faulty unit. In hindsight, dont you think that a reputable & trusted dealer whose maybe 50% of the customer base is online (here) would have stiffed you ? 

Anyway, glad it worked out for you. As I imagined it would. 

By the way I hate you and everyone else who can afford a brewmeister LOL


----------



## Silo Ted (30/11/11)

doon said:


> Am pretty pissed off right now.





doon said:


> I will be bending the closest person over and jamming it straight up their arse.





doon said:


> its complete bullshit.





doon said:


> So pretty angry





doon said:


> Yeah wasn't angry at them


----------



## Rowy (30/11/11)

Welcome back teddles


----------



## kelbygreen (30/11/11)

yeah well thats a good outcome! I got a new freezer and its didnt run the minute it was plugged in (well did but didnt cool) and harvey norman said I had to get a electrolux to send a guy out to look at it. he came was there 2 mins said its fucked and then told me that electrolux would be in contact with me in 5 working days!!! 

So for some reason if a product is fucked when you plug it in, now days you cannot go take it back. You have to wait for a guy to look at it (lucky it was the same day as they had a cancellation) and then electrolux rung home yesterday morning sayin they will be there before lunch??? lucky my misses mum wasnt busy or nothing would of happens more then 3 hours notice would be good since they had 5 working days to contact us.


----------



## humulus (30/11/11)

My Braumeister had the usual dents in the side,from the malt pipe lifting lugs,which now ive heard that they unscrew the for the trip from Germany!!!
I emailed Speidel and told them they emailed me back saying something was in the post to G&G for them to send to me(to ease the pain of the damage Ralf from Speidel said!!!)
2 weeks later John fromG&G called said it was there and he,s sending it in the post.....now im a owner of a Braumeister hat and a Braumeister bartenders apron!!!
Now the Braumeister is a workhorse 20+ brews,i definately cant complain about the customer service from G&G and Speidel :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## pk.sax (30/11/11)

John @ G&G is great to deal with. I in my utter noobiness, organised a BB and well... it just went way overboard than I thought it would... Still, they accomodated every single request.

And when some (drunk) halfwits made away with a few bags of grain, he put his foot down and made up for it!!! He's not doin it again, but they definitely own up to stuff and never had a reason to complain. I asked him to get the Italian spirals in and he tried and told me - "We'd make 5 bucks, if that, and its really not worth it. Great burner, just order off beerbelly since they have stock." Hows that for customer service and being honest about it. Ended up spending too much at the sale with them


----------



## pmash (30/11/11)

doon, what can I say!!
You bought an item,(actually, lucky you, you're partner bought it for you) at a discounted,,,,, on top of an already discounted price,it was faulty,it was exchanged, problem solved.
To my way of thinking, storm in a tea cup, 'happens every day.
Get over it, get on with it and hopefully you will enjoy every minute of your new brewing experience with , IMHO , the best little brew system available! :icon_cheers:


----------



## psytramp (30/11/11)

i was in there today and asked them if they had one ome back!!

i got some strange looks before they asked, 'how did you know?'

hehe


----------



## Wimmig (30/11/11)

psytramp said:


> i was in there today and asked them if they had one ome back!!
> 
> i got some strange looks before they asked, 'how did you know?'
> 
> hehe



Take the problem off their hands...for cheap!

Glad to hear it got fixed, though...it was always going to.


----------



## yum beer (30/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> They have 19L pots at Big W if you want to move to all grain for $25*30*.




no need to derail the thread, but fucken funny :lol:


----------



## Silo Ted (30/11/11)

+ 1 !


----------



## Rowy (30/11/11)

They're killing ya in country NSW yum beer. Bought two for 19 dollars and a bit each last week. Mind you others have got them for about 11 bucks on special on this site.


----------



## Silo Ted (30/11/11)

Rowy said:


> They're killing ya in country NSW yum beer. Bought two for 19 dollars and a bit each last week. Mind you others have got them for about 11 bucks on special on this site.



^^ double batcher :lol:


----------



## jakub76 (1/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Dude, you totally over-reacted ... you think that a reputable & trusted dealer whose maybe 50% of the customer base is online (here) would have stiffed you ?



Quite protective Silo Ted (once you read the outcome)...is that just because Grain and Grape isn't Ross at Craftbrewer...who's also a reputable, trusted dealer who enjoys a lot of online orders..?



Silo Ted said:


> what I should do is buy everything from retail mogul Ross.





Silo Ted said:


> Go pray to your retail god.





Silo Ted said:


> wait, wait... for the flock to defend the shop shepherd. Those QLD'rs are an inbred bunch of moonshiners.



No affiliation. I have spent money with both both G&G and CB (as well as my LHBS) and have been satisfied on all counts. I guess I take exception to double standards and offensive generalizations.

Best


----------



## Malted (1/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> By the way I hate you and everyone else who can afford a brewmeister LOL



Got tools? Build one; Matho's Braumiser and plans look the shizzle.


----------



## Silo Ted (1/12/11)

jakub you can twist & turn things as much as you want (with quotes from an unrelated thread. Nice work, son  ) but I can honestly say I have never purchased a single item from Grain & Grape, nor any other interstate australian retailer. Conversly I had made no such claim that anotehr store would have been anything less than reasonable in exchanging the product. You, my dear, are merely stirring the pot, and hope you are happy that I have nibbled the bait accordingly. 

Nioce work on name dropping once again though. What's a day on AHB without at least ten mentions of the mighty moonshine mosque ?


----------

